# Mk 2 Spoiler



## KaiserSoze (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi there, new to the form.

Can anyone offer some advice on the MK2 spoiler. I have a problem with mine in the last month or so, it doesn't open.

I have opened it manually and tried moving it through the full open and close positions. It still closes by use of the button inside, but still won't open automatically.

Has anyone else had this problem? If so, do you know how to resolve it?

Thanks.


----------



## tianga (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome 
The spoiler opens automatically when you exceed 78 mph and closes again when you drop below 50 mph.
I believe a warning light appears on dash if there is a fault.


----------



## hanny73 (Jan 15, 2010)

KaiserSoze said:


> Hi there, new to the form.
> 
> Can anyone offer some advice on the MK2 spoiler. I have a problem with mine in the last month or so, it doesn't open.
> 
> ...


Hi - fellow newbie here.

I had a problem with mine that it wouldn't close fully - I took it West London Audi and they fitted new brackets. There was no faulty light showing on the dashboard.

Apparently it was quite a time consuming job.

Hope that helps?!


----------



## KaiserSoze (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys.

Mine used to work fine, it opened automatically at 78 and closed again, and i had the option to open and close at my choice. But now it won't open at all, unless i get out and pull it open it with my hands.

It still closes by use of the button which means there is still power getting to it.

Not sure if it is something i may be able to fix it myself or whether it needs to go to the garage.

Thanks.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

I've had this problem as well - it suddenly stopped opening - i could hear the motor trying to raise the spoiler though - i also got the dashboard warning light at 78. If I coaxed it open by hand though it would work (not while doing 78 :lol: ). So, while static on my drive, I repeated this several times manually. Since then it has worked as normal. I thought it may be due to detergents stripping the lubricants out of the raising gear, so i'd advise owners always to raise the spoiler to promote drainage and air drying. Somebody else mentioned not to use WD 40 as this may also remove/ dissolve the lubricant/ grease. However i just used a bit on the raising arms themselves (if only to provide a water-detergent barrier - probably not much use for that, not sure).
Procedure i used to manually raise the spoiler while static:-

Note: in readiness, have the boot open (but lowered, not raised 'vertical').
1. Press button on the console to raise spoiler.
2. Quickly go to the boot - you may here the motor attempting to raise the spoiler - and raise the hatch approx few inches. Gently rock the spoiler with your hand from the accessible side edge. Spoiler should raise automatically.

If you have the same problem as i had then you should have no problem electronically lowering the spoiler. Repeat about half dozen times.
:wink: Sonatina


----------



## keitb1957 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi

There have been a few owners with the same problem and have had the same myself .

Took mine to audi were they lubricated the mechanisim , worked fine since

keith


----------



## KaiserSoze (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, i'll try it tomorrow and hopefully get it fixed.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

KaiserSoze said:


> Hi there, new to the form.
> 
> Can anyone offer some advice on the MK2 spoiler. I have a problem with mine in the last month or so, it doesn't open.
> 
> ...


Crow bar, Bolster chisel, 4 pound lump hammer, couple of smacks, Sorted, seriously though, warranty !!! 8)


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Guys if your spoiler isn't rising you generally have more than one problem.
Audi have designed the rear spoiler to have a fail safe position of UP...after the debacles with the MkI.

The main culprit will generally be the Comfort Control Unit...the very same component that you control the AC with (3 dials)

Please refer to this thread http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=154447&p=1576139&hilit=rear+spoiler#p1576139 for an in depth appraisal of rear spoiler problems as defined by Audi.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks alot Larry I don't know this - you're a big help as always buddy. :wink:

Cheers, Mark


----------

